# Novlr: Legit? Worth it?



## Addison (Mar 24, 2016)

Has anyone heard of Novlr? It's not a typo, that's how it's spelled. From what I understand it's a software that works on and offline. Provides distraction free time and such to focus on the words. 

It sounds good and usable, but is it legit and, if it is, is it worth it?


----------



## Velka (Mar 24, 2016)

You can try it free for two weeks and see for yourself!


----------



## Penpilot (Mar 24, 2016)

For me, $10 a month, yikes. For me if I wanted access my writing from any computer, I'd just use google docs. It's free.  And if I'm using my own computer offline, I'd just use <insert your favorite word processor here>.

It's nice to be able to port around your writing, but for myself, I can't see it being worth my while. I have my laptop that I do all my writing in, and if I need to connect up to the net, I can tether my laptop to my smartphone or any number of free wifi hotspots, from mall food courts to McDonalds to Starbucks. if I absolutely need to write on the spot, like I said, I have my phone to jot notes. 

Looking at the $100 dollars for one year of use, there are so many other useful things I'd rather spend the dollars on. For a hundred dollars I could get a inexpensive 8-10 inch tablet computer with a bluetooth keyboard, running full fledged windows, not android, that I could carry around for writing.

For $200 dollars I could buy the latest version of my favorite editing software, Style Writer.

I don't know your situation, so something like this might be worth it to you, but again, for myself, I can't see it being worth it.


----------



## Drakevarg (Mar 25, 2016)

I legitimately have never understood the notion of paying for a word processor. This isn't video editing or game design, the mechanical intricacies of writing haven't altered significantly since the invention of the typewriter. If you have Microsoft Word or heck, even Wordpad, I can't think of why you'd need anything more elaborate. If it's just about remote access, cloud storage is getting pretty ubiquitous these days.

Maybe I'm just massively ignorant about the realities of contemporary publishing, but it sounds like a massive scam to me.


----------

